# Iphone 3GS 32GB Unlock & Jailbreak ?!



## IcE*T (18. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mir heute ein Iphone 3 GS bei ebay ersteigert, tja und wie es nun so ist, das handy ist T-Mobile gelocked. Nun meine Frage an die hier anwesenden Iphone Fans. Da dieses Handy ja irgendwie unlockbar sein soll, kann mir einer erklären wie das funktioniert. Ich habe heute schon unzählige seiten besucht die eine sagt es geht zu unlocken die andere sagt es geht nicht.

Bitte gebt mir tipps, ich will es nicht schon wieder verkaufen müssen, es muss doch einen weg geben 

Danke für jede Info

gruß
IcE*T


----------



## nemetona (18. Juli 2010)

Ob sich das Gerät Jailbreaken lässt ist von der installierten Softwareversion abhängig, für diese muss eben einer existieren.

*Da die rechtliche Lage bei diesen Thema etwas heikel ist, bitte ich euch hier im öffentlichen Bereich des Forums keine genauen Anleitungen und Links zu diesen Thema zu posten. Danke!*


----------



## IcE*T (18. Juli 2010)

es befindet sich schon das neue iOS4 drauf


----------



## kenji_91 (19. Juli 2010)

also bei google findet man tausende sites darüber...


----------



## call_911 (19. Juli 2010)

Wenn man für nen Jailbreak schon Google/Android braucht 


Sollte aber problemlos zu finden sein...


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (20. Juli 2010)

Einfach googeln, oder youtuben(noch besser).


----------



## Infin1ty (20. Juli 2010)

Google mal nach "3Gs iOS 4 Jailbreak", das sollte helfen.


----------



## ich558 (22. Juli 2010)

Fürs 3Gs unter iso 4 bzw. ios 4.0.1 gibt es bisher noch keinen Jailbreak (nur einen mäßigen) und einen Unlock überhaupt nicht. Für einen Unlock musst du erst auf os 3.1.2 downgraden. Eine perfekte Anleitung gibt es dann bei chip.de


----------



## Infin1ty (22. Juli 2010)

Wird aber auch bald kommen, zumindest für 4.0.


----------

